# New Bluegill Colored Jig



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

After much searching for certain powder paint colors, I finally found all the right color combinations to create my new bluegill colored jig. The powder paint blended really well and no major problems. Here they are.


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! great looking jig.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Those are really nice! I've been wanting to try out some swim jigs, I think that color combo would work great with thumper tail.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Cadmam you work magic with the powder pant.Very nice


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

They look absolutely awesome. Great paint job and I bet they'll slay 'em.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes I do quite well here in Spring when the bass come in before the spawn and then throughout the summer.


Thanks for all the compliments guys.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work, I like it alot.

jeremy


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome work! Nice job on the color blending too.


----------



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you airbrushing powder or just blending? That is awesome work.


----------



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Or is that brushwork????


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

ToddLangston said:


> Are you airbrushing powder or just blending? That is awesome work.


Todd that is all hand powder paint blending.



ToddLangston said:


> Or is that brushwork????


All Hand done.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

That is too cool! Nice!


----------



## bakgat (Mar 31, 2011)

Like your work on the paint


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the compliments.


----------

